# What kind of mousepad is required for heat transfer



## Hrithik (May 13, 2015)

Hey everyone
Is there any special kind of mousepad required for heat transfer onto mousepad? Or any mousepad will work? What is the best material for the mousepad? Rubber or anything else?
Also I'm starting a new company (online stor) to sell designer mousepad a and shirts, if I have very good designs and do good marketing, how many orders( approx) will I be able to get? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## bethanyk (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi "Hrithik"!

My name is Bethany, I'm with F&M Expressions, I saw your post about what kind of mousepad to use with heat transfers and thought I'd offer some insight.

You will want a blank mousepad that is made of polyester. Most are the polyester material, but I would make sure of it before placing the order.

Since the mousepads are polyester material, when you buy your heat transfer products you will want to look for formulas that apply to polyester materials. Sublimation works really well on mousepads!

Hope this helps!


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

We use dye sublimation with our mouse pads and we order them from ACP (Sublimation Blanks - Mouse Paps)


----------

